# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Majčino mlijeko – pravo bijelo zlato - zanimljiv članak

## Mojca

http://www.teledisk.hr/article.php?id=125

----------


## kivano

Pozdrav,zanima me dali dijeca koja produženo doje i kasnije dobivaju vitamine i sve te dobre stvari iz mlijeka?Ne kužim kad dosta ljudi komentira,pa kaj još dojiš(32 mjeseca)kad on(Ivano) ovak i onak više nema niš od toga.Što vi mislite o tome?

----------


## S2000

http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/1825

----------


## kivano

Hvala,pa stvarno i nema logike da kasnije od 6 mj,godinu dana,dojenje nema nikakve vrijednosti osim za umirenje dijeteta.Nažalost takvi komentari dođu i od zdravstv.radnika pa se malo zapitaš...makar naše dojenje nije bilo upitno zbog toga.Mali mi ne jedem voće,uopće,pa me baš zanimalo...S200,hvala!

----------


## S2000

Meni su nakon godine dana rekli da sto jos dojim, da je to sada samo voda.
Ja bi odgovorila - e pa da je i samo voda bolje da pije iz cice nego iz pipe. 
Bar nije zagadjena, a i nema kamenca  :Smile: 

A onima koji ni znanstveni dokazi ne mogu objasniti da je mlijeko i kod produzenog dojenja bogato svim i svacim... Najbolje se njima ne opterecivati.

Super za tebe i dijete  :Smile:

----------


## kivano

Upravo tako i meni,pa zakaj dojiš,on nema ništa od toga...kak nema,kad su zaredale crijevne viroze cica je bila jedino kaj je htio,ako trebaju piti mlijeko pa bolje da piju majčino nego iz tetrapaka,ali vidiš nisam ovo sve znala(iz ovog linka),sad su sve moje nedoumice riješene,idemo do sedam :Laughing:

----------


## ann-zgb

> Pozdrav,zanima me dali dijeca koja produženo doje i kasnije dobivaju vitamine i sve te dobre stvari iz mlijeka?Ne kužim kad dosta ljudi komentira,pa kaj još dojiš(32 mjeseca)kad on(Ivano) ovak i onak više nema niš od toga.Što vi mislite o tome?


mislim da je bitno ,od svih nauka znati i biti siguran da majcino mlijeko ne moze stetiti djetetu ni na koji nacin,djeca koja duze doje jedu i druge namirnice.ako im i nekaj fali,tome sigurno nije uzrok dojenje,tj majcino mlijeko
dok zele cicati,i dok mami to pase,to apsolutno nikoga ne treba biti briga-zalosno je da se dojenje kritizira na bilo koji nacin i od bilo koga
ne jede samo ciku u toj dobi i uz dobar izbor namirnica dijete sigurno ne bude zakinuto za hranjive tvari.uzivajte u svom dojenju dok god malac zeli

----------


## Jadranka

Meni je ovaj clanak skroz pretjeran. Od toga da majke ubijaju manju djecu da bi mogle dojiti stariju (??? - ma di to ima) preko usporedbe sa jadnim prijateljima nedojene djece koji jadnicci ne sisu pa do toga da se osnuje banka mlijeka nalik na banku sperme ili krvi . Vec vidim siromasne africke i azijske zene kako se izdajaju u "farmama" da bi bogata euro americka djeca mogla jesti zdravo majcino mlijeko.

----------


## S2000

jel znas da u srbiji ima banka mlijeka i da fino funkcionira?

----------


## Jadranka

Ne znam. Kako funkcionira? A vidim da ih ima i po ostatku svijeta, nisam znala. Ali to je sve cini mi se za nedonoscad? A ne za dugotrajno hranjenje djeteta - sto sam ja shvatila iz clanka da bi bilo pozeljno.

----------

